# Your favorite target?



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

*What do you enjoy shooting more?*​
*What do you enjoy shooting most?*

Soda cans5155.43%Soup cans66.52%Metal plates33.26%Fiber board11.09%MDF board00.00%Glass beer bottles00.00%Champagne bottles00.00%Empty plastic soda bottles 44.35%Full plastic soda bottles 00.00%Squirels33.26%Birds33.26%Rabits00.00%Deer (don't do this)00.00%Snakes11.09%Other (please specify)2021.74%


----------



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

What you you enjoy hitting more? My answer: Fiber board. 9mm lead pierces through it without a problem, and it leaves a perfect round hole. Mostly I just shoot cans as they are abundant

I'd also add Triplex (this:







)to the list weren't it for the fact that I've tried dozens of times with different slingshots and different ammo (even 20mm lead) and nothing pierces a 20mm board of this material. The bullet just comes back at you and tries to hit you in the face in the process.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Leon13 targets


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Matches and playing card edges. Matches are the most satisfying. Sight, sound and smell of success.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Enjoy My Leon13 Target And Wine Corks.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

3" leather flipper


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Rayshots industructable target.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Nothing satisfies like the sound and sight of an aluminum can being shredded with steel.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

soup cans lids, mostly. The range from 3.5"-2" diameter.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Nothing satisfies like the sound and sight of an aluminum can being shredded with steel.


I am with you on this one. Love shooting cans.


----------



## AncientIrish (Apr 29, 2014)

I enjoy long-distance shooting cans. Sometimes I just draw various pictures on cardboard and hang them in front of my backstop to mix it up a bit. Good times ^_^


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

I also like the 3/4" ply board. This is with the ammo pictured.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Cjw said:


> Rayshots industructable target.


How does they look like?


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> flippinout said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing satisfies like the sound and sight of an aluminum can being shredded with steel.
> ...


Me too....but also bottle caps


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Anything i can see


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Leather targets that I've made usually square or triangle in shape and Leon13's round leather ones.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Rayshots Target


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

PorkChopSling said:


> Leather targets that I've made usually square or triangle in shape and Leon13's round leather ones.


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Pop cans satisfy!!!!!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Soda cans are a perennial winner. Chop them in half in the fewest shots, then shoot the remaining piece off the hook. My best is 11 hits in 15 shots to cut a can.

Leon13's round leather targets are indestructible and the big size is quite close to the 4" disc specified in one of the accuracy threads.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I have to say that matches are my favorite, followed by cards. I have been shooting some small, thin metal targets with my Spanish Target shooter and the sound when they are hit is getting addictive....but the sound of a match light will always be my favorite.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I have been shooting at soda pop cans for a long time...But down sized to a copper penny on a thread(I know defacing govt

money)..I have been working @12feet for being more accurate..before I move back...most I can shoot indoors is 21feet(7 meter's)

But being 70 years old..I am just having a good time..AKAOldmiser


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a wood rabbit I like to practice on, as hunting is my primary interest. I had my kids paint it orange as a project for the lil buggers, made a massive mess haha.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Plastic bottles (vitamin, aspirin, Advil, eye drops .... ). They make a nice crisp sound and last longer that soda cans ...... because I miss more often, LOL.

Also, plastic golf balls (with holes) when I want less noise (when shooting inside).


----------



## Hisownself (Feb 11, 2012)

Pine cones. My yard has huge pines and they are full of large pine cones. It's fun to watch them explode while still on the tree.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Anything that I hit, is the sound of success. Starting large, plastic milk jugs, plastic vitamin water bottles, cardboard paper towel inserts, cardboard toilet paper inserts, clothespins. Goal to work my way down to plastic bottle caps, cards and matches.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I enjoy shooting soda/beer cans i hang them up on my catchbox and try and shoot the bottom of the can off first and then the top try it its Hard


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

An empty Papst Blue Ribbon beer can, about 12 to 18 empty ones thats a good day of shooting.


----------



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

crazymike said:


> An empty Papst Blue Ribbon beer can, about 12 to 18 empty ones thats a good day of shooting.


And drinkin' too!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The last time i shoot on a peanut can strong filled with newspaper for the noise suppression, so i vote "others" !!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Cjw said:


> Rayshots Target
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, very nice! One day I´d like to own one of these beautiful little somethings too!


----------



## Q4perfectY (May 7, 2014)

Anything that moves! Just kidding... I shoot plastic bottles and paper most.


----------



## Freeky (Apr 17, 2014)

I draw bullseyes, zombies, birds or anythings I want to draw on a cardboard and I shoot it !


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm still shooting at paper on a large cardboard box. I hope to be good enough to shoot cans reliably eventually 

-GB


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

Anything and everything as long as its not going to damage anything that is not allowed to be destroyed by the wrath a flying lead and steel


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Indoors-----Duct Tape folded over on itself many times making a thick 2"square hanging in my catchbox. Takes many thousands of hits.

Outside----- Almost anything but pill bottles thrown on the ground then just walk them along hitting them ahead of you is my favourite, and /or pop cans.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

soda cans all the way. Chase 'em, crunch 'em, cut 'em, knock the pieces around the yard(and steal the shots from your friends). 

But, for hanging in the catch box soup cans because they last so much longer, and a large(1.5"~2") washer for the ego boost and satisfying 'ting!'


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi over hear soda cans worth money so that's why we don't use pop cans that's why I youse most of the time my targets leather/wool 
But resonantly I came up with this :































I had al the left overs from a job Laing around and they make a hell of a sound when hit so this is right now my favorite 
Till now last really good after a thousand hit still good
The outer material is truck PVC covering and the filling is pollstering filling plastic wool and instead of throwing away Recycle't it so finally if some one wanna try ? PM me????


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

leon13 said:


> Hi over hear soda cans worth money so that's why we don't use pop cans that's why I youse most of the time my targets leather/wool
> But resonantly I came up with this :
> 
> 
> ...


Cool looking target....great use of material.

Todd


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

and now in orange for a better look
Cheers


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

leon13 said:


> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1401917608.165392.jpg
> and now in orange for a better look
> Cheers


Nice....even I can see that one at a distance. That would look excellent against a black background.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

I made a bunch of different size/shape targets out of aluminum foil (folded tightly), then wrapped in duct tape, hung loosely on rubber bands. Makes a nice sound, and sometimes sticks to the target. When the target gets too hit up, simply re-shape it. Works pretty good.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

My absolute favorite is left over shotgun shells. I have tons of them plus they're a good size for being precise and make a cool sound. If im using rocks or other throw-away ammo I like to "walk" an empty can or water bottle across the yard.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Pilgrim said:


> I made a bunch of different size/shape targets out of aluminum foil (folded tightly), then wrapped in duct tape, hung loosely on rubber bands. Makes a nice sound, and sometimes sticks to the target. When the target gets too hit up, simply re-shape it. Works pretty good.


picture pleas !
Cheers


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

leon13, as per your request, here are some pictures:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

@pilgrim cool thanks for showing
Cheers


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Pilgrim...nice variety of targets! You need to fold up one that looks like a card and one that looks like a match.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Yes, they do the trick. Todd, you can't tell, but the one that most closely resembles match size is the one I hit the most, mainly the bottom of it. It is about an inch wide and a few inches long. What I like about this method is I can make the targets any size/shape I want.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Pa-Ting !!! 


GrayWolf said:


> I have to say that matches are my favorite, followed by cards. I have been shooting some small, thin metal targets with my Spanish Target shooter and the sound when they are hit is getting addictive....but the sound of a match light will always be my favorite.
> 
> Todd


Still working on the match light


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

I discovered another fun target; a small, white, plastic wiffle ball. Not sure if anyone has ever used one, but they are a blast. I have it attached to rubber bands, like my targets above, and when I hit it, just flies back into place, with no damage. However, I was shocked that one of my shots (5/16" steel shot) went through one of the holes and stayed in the ball, and it will not come out; won't fit through any of the holes. So, enough power to get in the ball, but not get out. I guess I should call this my "trap target!"


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Obviously soda or beer cans, but that moment when a can bends and the bottom of it is facing you like a perfect round bulls eye.... whack! Pure enjoyment!!!!


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

It's gotta be soda cans for me! Yeah I'm a noob, but I can't wait for the shadows to grow longer in the eve, so I can get out there and cut a can! It's great! I love it! Yeah! I gotta go serve dinner...


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Woodpecker holes in a hollow tree.... Nothing like the sound of that.... and if you are lucky you can hear the ball bearing bounce down the inside of the tree like a rain stick


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I make my targets from laminated kangaroo hide. They last forever and no bounce outs.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

[q uote name="S.S. sLinGeR" post="442018" timestamp="1404567788"]I make my targets from laminated kangaroo hide. They last forever and no bounce outs. [/quote] picture pleas 
Cheers


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Here you are Leon.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The newer bottle looking beer cans. MJ laid one horizontal and said try to put one in the can. I'm hooked, and besides I get to empty the cans. It's a win win situation for me. I have noticed one of those beers cause me to miss more, I need to figure out which one it is. I'm thinking it's either the next to the last one or the last one. No it. Can't be the last one, there is always a last one I will just keep working at it.


----------



## slopshot (Sep 9, 2014)

Made a couple of targets out of 8/9 oz leather. They measure 2.5 in and 3.25 in.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

slopshot said:


> Made a couple of targets out of 8/9 oz leather. They measure 2.5 in and 3.25 in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks familiar 
really god and they last for ever 
Cheers


----------



## slopshot (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks Leon, looking forward to knocking the 'ell out of them.

Cheers!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice targets


----------



## Dalethor (Sep 23, 2014)

I've always likes soup cans as improvised targets for any kind of plinking, they're made of a bit heavier steel, so the penetration and resulting damage is very satisfying, and they make a nice healthy loud sound when struck. All that said, I do love the can cutting videos with the soda cans, I definitely see the attraction there.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Cards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm hooked, it's become an obsession. Toothpicks are a close second. Don't misunderstand me, I miss a whole lot more than I hit, but each day I keep getting better groups. Other than darts I've never been any better than average at any sports, but with the help of all of you on the Forum I feel I have a chance of obtaining my goals. As I have said before I just want to be the best I am capable of. The toothpick is easier for me to hit, because I'm looking at the clamp holding it. Where shooting at a match I would have to focus on the tip. I'm putting too much pressure on myself with the cards, I will mellow out soon I hope. I will ket you know if I ever succeed in splitting a card. To me it's not about the badge, just my satisfaction.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

junk mail --made into paper targets - shot in my basement into old t shirt backstop . envelopes cut in half with

red dot on them ----------


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

I have not had a slingshot since I was a teenager and I'm just getting back into it now so my accuracy is not there yet. However, I have learned from my experience with airguns, blowguns, and firearms that if you want to hit small targets then you have to shoot at small targets. I also prefer reusable and or recyclable targets so lately I've been shooting at plastic bottle caps from 1/2 and 1 gallon containers so they're a little larger, but a great challenge for me at the moment. I used to love to shoot aspirin with my air rifles - maybe someday I'll be able to do that with a slingshot.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I love Matches and soda cans......but I like to shot to everything can explode!

Volp


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Rayshots industructable target.







Is on the shopping list for when I get better...!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I like filling balloons with propane, & shooting them next to a candle at dusk.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...plastic milk jugs filled with water suspended over a pan containing reagent grade alkali metals (sodium/potassium) is fun too, but the balloons are cheaper.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice target Ray


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just started practicing again and getting back to "*SLINGING*" after many, many, many years  What I thought was the end all to be all back 25 years ago is not so today .... LOL, LOL.

Just built a 1 1/4 Inch dia large PVC frame (40"x40" target portion, standing 5' high) and set it up in our building. Will be using layered sheeting as a backstop and soda caps as small targets, will use disks the size of my fist for warm ups :- )

Most practice will be at a measured 20 yds.

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check these out. This is the funnest target I ever shot.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33169-the-best-target-ever/


----------



## ClassicHillbilly (Jun 11, 2014)

You said EXPLODING targets... Here they are:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/999callen/m.html?item=151428971989&hash=item2341debdd5&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Made from trash, cheap, resusable, LOUD and FUN !!






for water bottles and slingshots too: Treeforks knows!!











Have a BLAST,

Charlie


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I voted other because paper plate is my target of choice. I draw a circle the size of the top of a soda can on the plate for my bulls eye. Sometimes I hang a soup can behind it for a noise maker.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like the sound of the ammo piercing the copy paper. Lately I have been shooting at a 1-1/4 diameter circle.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

(Adult) snap pops they are plenty loud when hit.. plus they make fun ammo as well.. (just don't pull the band back too far or they b explode in the pouch)


----------



## kpla51 (Oct 19, 2014)

Voted soda cans. I use the super small ones that come in the six packs by pepsi.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

kpla51 said:


> Voted soda cans. I use the super small ones that come in the six packs by pepsi.


Lol down here they come in twelve packs by Coke. That is, if you mean the 15 ml ones... Only seen the Pepsi mini cans once, when they were giving them away in a street promo. Great targets, that's for sure!


----------



## kpla51 (Oct 19, 2014)

these little guys


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

DVD's and full aerosols / spray cans. DVD's shatter like crazy but they make a really nice pop!


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm surprised no one said bottle caps. Of the three targets in the photo, the bottle cap on the right is the most fun to hit. They have a satisfying ting and last a long time.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great!!!!!!


----------

